# Writing > General Writing >  thesis statment help

## claudius

thanks

----------


## Dr. Hill

Shakespeare's characters often display behavior that reflects their moral convictions and past experiences.

The characters in Shakespeare's works are deeply affected by their past experiences and moral convictions, thus, their behavior is something of a manifestation of their character. 

Something like those.

----------


## claudius

thanks

----------


## Gladys

An introduction should make clear what you intend to address in all following paragraphs, including your conclusion. However, your introduction gives the reader of your essay almost _no preview_ of following paragraphs, and your thesis is vague: "Hamlets _past experiences_ lead him to make _some_ decisions". 

What exactly, Claudius, are you going to write about?

----------


## claudius

Ok i m supposd to read a book by Martha Ostenso called Wild Geese. so i did read it. its a really nice book. luved the mood and setting but now i have to rite an essay and wen it comes to the thesis staement everything goes black for me.

here is the topic:
What idea(s) does the author develop about how characters deal with isolation?

how can i start it?

----------


## claudius

Film is often used as a medium for screenwriters and directors to make statements about society. Characters and situations are merely tools to carry this message to the audience. What statement about society did the filmmakers wish to show the audience in the chosen film, and how did they accomplish conveying this message?


The filmmaker wanted to convey a message through this film which was about accepting a person for who he/she is even though they have a different personality from the outside. The director tried to portray this through the symbols in his film.


is this gud enough do i need anything else to make it more .

----------


## mayneverhave

> Film is often used as a medium for screenwriters and directors to make statements about society. Characters and situations are merely tools to carry this message to the audience. What statement about society did the filmmakers wish to show the audience in the chosen film, and how did they accomplish conveying this message?
> 
> 
> The filmmaker wanted to convey a message through this film which was about accepting a person for who he/she is even though they have a different personality from the outside. The director tried to portray this through the symbols in his film.
> 
> 
> is this gud enough do i need anything else to make it more .


To begin with, since you haven't told us what film you are analyzing, I have no idea if your thesis is adequate.

Secondly, and not to get into a debate concerning the definition of "self", but don't we traditionally consider someone as, in many ways, defined by their personality? Is personality not a function of self?

Also, avoid claims about what the director wants or is trying to do. Focus on what is actually accomplished or is apparent.

----------


## JBI

It's OK for a basic level, but rework the phrasing. It's really one sentence broken into several.

----------


## claudius

> To begin with, since you haven't told us what film you are analyzing, I have no idea if your thesis is adequate.
> 
> Secondly, and not to get into a debate concerning the definition of "self", but don't we traditionally consider someone as, in many ways, defined by their personality? Is personality not a function of self?
> 
> Also, avoid claims about what the director wants or is trying to do. Focus on what is actually accomplished or is apparent.


sorry for not posting the name of the movie
what's eating gilbert grape?

and for response essay

----------


## mayneverhave

> sorry for not posting the name of the movie
> what's eating gilbert grape?
> 
> and for response essay


I actually have seen that film, and enjoyed it, for the most part.

I would argue, however, that the film is actually very character driven, and instead of using the film as a vehicle for an analysis of society, I'm more drawn to the idea of the characters (specifically Gilbert) being trapped by their environment and personal histories.

The film seems to be about the breaking of personal ties with those binding limitations of society (i.e. I am defined by my job, my parents, even something as mundane as my hair color), and the discovery of the individual.

----------


## Harmony

Your wording was a little bit strange; I revamped it:

The message the filmmaker wanted to convey through this film was about accepting a person for who s/he is, even if s/he may have a different personality from what is seen on the outside. The director portrays this through his placement of symbols throughout the film.

----------


## claudius

well i have read this book and in my opinion its about the isolation and oppression that character face during the book. what do you guyz think how did they dealt with isolation and oppression that they face?

----------


## claudius

> well i have read this book and in my opinion its about the isolation and oppression that character face during the book. what do you guyz think how did they dealt with isolation and oppression that they face?


anyone's opinion???

----------


## claudius

i m trying to write a response essay. this is the only one i get stuck it so trying to improve it by practicing. its about the movie wahts'eating gilbert grape?

how can i start it with the following information?
The film looks to be about characters being trapped by their situation and about their past. The moviemaker has tried to show the audience how the character discovers them by breaking the relationship with societys rules. The director describes this through his usage of symbols in the film

----------


## claudius

thanks

----------


## claudius

What idea(s) does the author develop about character's reactions to oppression?

The character emotional form determines their reaction to oppression

well i am wrting critical analytical essay for WILD GEESE by Martha ostenso.
so just need some feedabck?

thanks

----------


## Logos

claudius, it's much easier for people to help you if you contain your questions to 1 thread.

----------


## Delta40

In an introduction, I find it helpful to make a statement of fact and clarify with an example to underline your point. 

Film is often used as a medium for screenwriters and directors to make statements about society. Characters and situations are merely tools to carry this message to the audience.

As you assume that this is a foregone conclusion, why not give a singular example as opposed to the medium being used as another means.

----------

